# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NAIA testing

## HAFdawg

Does anyone know the standards of NAIA steroid testing for football?

----------


## HAFdawg

bump...

----------


## fatback25

There is no steroid testing in NAIA athletics. The NAIA does not mandate it and as far as I know, no NAIA institution drug tests its athletes.

----------


## StoneGRMI

^ Yup. None that I know of.

----------


## HAFdawg

Ok cool. thanks for the help bros.

----------


## Giant Slayer

Just for little more peace of mind. I played NAIA baseball for a major program and Let me tell you...over 50% of the players are on the sauce.

----------


## HAFdawg

Thanks. This helps out a lot.

----------

